# Is There A Truly Waterproof Leather Strap?



## sommertime (Feb 12, 2008)

...One that you can put on a diver, and use for swimming (chlorinated water or ocean water) on a routine basis?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

There are leather straps known to be resistant at water exposure. Shell Cordovan used by Nomos and the Kodiak calf leather used by Anonimo are resistant to salt water.


----------



## sommertime (Feb 12, 2008)

I understand the normal issues with leather in general. However, I sometimes see leather watch bands advertised as waterproof, or 100m water resistant. Is this just a gimik that really means a little moisture won't hurt it, or are they actually meant to be used in water sports safely and without getting waterlogged?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Some leatherbands have a rubber coating others are made of sharkskin or stingray. There are also various treatments for leather, like Potz said.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

The Hirsch Carbon Sport sold by Roy is rated at 100m water resistant and is pretty good value.

I guess it means you can pretty much wear it continually in the wet and it should last a fair bit. I'm guessing that in chlorinated or salt water it would need to be rinsed tho.

But I'm also guessing that all the really durable stuff is either rubber or stainless steel for a reason.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

adrian said:


> Some leatherbands have a rubber coating others are made of sharkskin or stingray. There are also various treatments for leather, like Potz said.


That's interesting...something I hadn't really thought about before. Are straps that are made from animals of the sea really more waterproof that land based creatures? :huh:

Mac, what's your view? :tongue2:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Amazingly enough the leather band made of marine animal skin (shark, stingray) is water resistant. :lol: :lol: The problem is the back and the padding of the strap who are attacked by salt water/chlorine/sweat hence the rubberized surface. To be 100% safe it is however better to use a bracelet a NATO or rubber. I put the same question to various fora and strap sellers and while they rate some bands as water resistant they are somewhat ambiguous about the exposure length or the medium.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

adrian said:


> Amazingly enough the leather band made of marine animal skin (shark, stingray) is water resistant. :lol: :lol: The problem is the back and the padding of the strap who are attacked by salt water/chlorine/sweat hence the rubberized surface.


Adrian, that's the same for any leather. Cow hide for example is waterproof, but most leather straps are not sealed at the edges (where the leather has been cut) against water and so the straps aren't deemed waterproof.

Rich


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

my toshi held up pretty well 

we went to flamingoland last week...and it was pi$$ing down all day....we went on every wet ride as well....and the toshi was none the worse for wear....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > Amazingly enough the leather band made of marine animal skin (shark, stingray) is water resistant. :lol: :lol: The problem is the back and the padding of the strap who are attacked by salt water/chlorine/sweat hence the rubberized surface.
> ...


Rich,

What would you use to seal the edges? Just interested.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > adrian said:
> ...


I use a leather dye mixed with wallpaper size (yes, really :yes: ) which colours and (with a scrape with a bone folder) makes the edges look nice and shiny. Then I treat the whole strap with an oil/wax mix which helps to condition the leather and makes it a bit more water resistant. This doesn't make it waterproof however :no: - the edges will still allow water to absorbe and the strap will get wet. I'm really not sure what is used to make certain straps "water proof".

Incidentally, on the question of water resistance.... I noticed ESL saying earlier "The Hirsch Carbon Sport sold by Roy is rated at 100m water resistant". I would have thought the time emersed in water would have a bigger influence than depth? Wouldn't a strap get wetter if it was underwater for 1 hour at 5m than 10 minutes at 10m? I don't quite understand depth ratings where straps are concerned :blink: . Anyone have any theories?

Rich


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This really isn't helpful but... any living animal's hide is quite water resistant, so ... do you see where I am going with this? ... if you can covince a small creature, capable of going to the depth you wish to reach, to hang on to your watch for you, you are set. Seriously though, my family was involved with harness and saddlery for years, just clean/treat your strap with a quality leather product and the strap will last a very long time.

Later,

William


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Just to clarify, the carbon sport from Hirsch is not leather.

Shell Cordovan (Nomos) and Kodiak (Anonimo) are said to be tested for 3 days to salt water exposure without damage. The price for a SC leatherband is however 120-170$.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

adrian said:


> Just to clarify, the carbon sport from Hirsch is not leather.
> 
> Shell Cordovan (Nomos) and Kodiak (Anonimo) are said to be tested for 3 days to salt water exposure without damage. The price for a SC leatherband is however 120-170$.


The cost of the SC will be down to the scarcity of the leather. It is taken from a horse rather than a cow, and the veg tanning process takes 6 months. I've no idea if they treat it with anything special to make it waterprrof though :blink:

Rich


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Toshi said:


> The cost of the SC will be down to the scarcity of the leather. It is taken from a horse rather than a cow, and the veg tanning process takes 6 months. I've no idea if they treat it with anything special to make it waterprrof though :blink:
> 
> Rich


For the last few years, horses on the hoof have been very cheap in North America. Something like 25 cents per pound.

Later,

William


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

If your in and out of water I wouldn't bother with any leather strap nato or steel bracelet is a better choice.


----------

